# Blue Jeans pumilio froglet growing up



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Tank he shares with an adult (36x18x24 exo terra), clay mineral soil that you can't see, first is when it was about half planted, second is earlier in the week:


----------



## choco (May 1, 2009)

What a nice tank, and what a beautiful baby! Thanks for sharing


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome frog and viv man! way to go looks killer!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice Chris, very nice.

John


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

chris your threads always make me jealous....sooo many pums.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Chris!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Perfect tank for a pumilio pair Chris.....We can learn from you ....

fantastic!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I am definitely a fan. The cage looks impressive and the frogs def are nice. More pix! 

Are they breeding? Where did you get them?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, they're not breeding yet because this guy is too young, I'm hoping it's a male because the adult in there with him hasn't been calling, and I noticed that mature male pumilio will call to female froglets in the tank with them, so the adult is probably a female (hopefully they're not both male also, but the adult probably woulda called at least a little). 

I gotta say that I designed this after Brent's blue jeans tank because of his success through trial and error, same dimensions but his is a foot taller than mine, but I'm using clay mineral soil like his does (but using Matt's recipe), and the screen top that came with the tank has 2 pieces of glass lying on top of 2/3 of it, on the left and right sides, with saran wrap on top of 1/3 of the screen between them so that the glass is holding the saran wrap down, so that I can get a Reptisun 10.0 48" T8 UVB bulb to go into the shop light on the rack, the frogs can escape the UVB by staying under the glass sections (or plants/wood) if they need to, from what I understand UVB will penetrate saran wrap and get blocked only maybe about 30% by the screen. If that's not true someone hopefully will point it out. I got another blue jeans adult pair temporarily in an 18*18*24 (half the size of this one) until a similar tank is built for them unless they start breeding like crazy in the tank they're in, then I might be temped to keep them in there permanently


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

That is a gorgeous viv. I'm definetly jealous.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well good news, it's a boy!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

dibs on future offspring!!!! 

jk

james


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

so nice to see more successful production of blue jeans!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Nice Chris, so that makes 2 pairs you have??


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah 2 probable pairs, that's the one that only decided to hide when you were here haha. Caught him calling today


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I thought the little one who just started calling was an offspring of the other 2??


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Chris,
Lucky you, I noticed no misters or water in the tank . Do you just hand spray if so how often?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jeffr said:


> I thought the little one who just started calling was an offspring of the other 2??


No unrelated


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Fraser said:


> Hi Chris,
> Lucky you, I noticed no misters or water in the tank . Do you just hand spray if so how often?


Yeah there's probably about an inch and a half of standing water in the drainage layer and just reaching the top of the gravel in the "pool" area on the right, I hand mist them all really well once a day usually with one of those pump up garden sprayers


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice set-up. I just moved a 1.2 Gold Dust Bastimentos from a 72 bowfront to a 26 gallon bowfront. Hoping they can remember where their eggs are in a smaller tank, I also hand spray easier to keep an eye on them.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Definite courting going on between these two, so hopefully he gets thru puberty pretty quickly


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Froglet with his chick  :


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

beautiful viv chris.. good luck with it all!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful frogs Chris. These and the Azureus are responsible for my frog addiction. I remember seeing them in books and magazines when I was a kid and couldn't stop looking at them.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, I think the microfauna in tanks with that kind of footprint really help - I re-seed it with different springtails and isopods about once a month and also added another probable female to that tank, that froglet got so big that I can only tell the difference between them by markings and found a clutch of eggs on a brom leaf in there


----------



## Kazra (Mar 4, 2010)

Any chance at all you'd be able to say what plants you have in there? It's a stunning tank.


----------

